# NON VIGNETTING LENS HOOD?



## bergstrom (May 16, 2018)

Did an event recently with 24-105 f4 and had lens hood on, but came home and noticed a lot of the photos had black vignetting @ 24mm and I could only crop out so much of it, so is there a lens hood that doesn't show vignetting?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 16, 2018)

The appropriate hood for the lens will not vignette, so either you used the wrong hood or you used the correct hood but mounted it improperly.


----------



## bergstrom (May 16, 2018)

I forgot to mention I have a plain UV filter just to protect the glass, so that could be it too. I'll look at shifting the hood around as well, thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 16, 2018)

Not sure which version you have, but I previously tested the MkI version of the 24-105/4L and found you can stack two standard UV filters without a significant increase in vignetting, so I doubt it's your filter. 

The dedicated hood for the 24-105 Mk1 is the EW-83H, but there are many EW-83 hoods (they're up to M at least) that will physically mount on the lens.

There is no chance of vignetting with the appropriate dedicated hood properly mounted.


----------



## traveller (May 16, 2018)

I find that the 24-105mm f/4L IS still has quite a lot of vignetting at 24mm, even after profile corrections in Lightroom/ACR: are you sure that it isn't just this that you're seeing?


----------

